# * 2 WEEKS of FREE SHIPPING on All In Stock Items!



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

*** 1st TIME EVER **
FREE GROUND SHIPPING to the Contiguous 48 US States Only.
Offer Applies To In Stock Items Only.
Offer Ends 2/21/11.
*

*Blauparts Audi Parts Department*


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Just ordered a week ago. Too bad I missed this!


----------

